# SAR question



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Why are there so many women attracted to SARs? It just seems like it should be a man’s job if it needs to get done right. Are there any men in it? And if they are-are they **** like the guys that play in dog agility or are they normal?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

oh man thats funny


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Seriously Chris???? You really bored and feeling like an ass???


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> And if they are-are they **** like the guys that play in dog agility or are they normal?


What ithz that thupposed to mean ?


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Someones on fire tonight. Was there a sale on Jamisons at the corner store?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Don’t make a joke out of this. I don’t think I seen a guy on this board in SARs. There’s got to be men involved in it. Maybe there not the chatty type that go on chat rooms to chat like women hanging laundry? I don’t know but there has to be something to it


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Seriously Chris???? You really bored and feeling like an ass???


Yes, Yes and No not at all. Why do you ask?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Someone try taking a peek at ya in the men's room today did they?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Someone try taking a peek at ya in the men's room today did they?


No, I like tracking, trailing and dog agility and got a little worried about myself. 
OK fine, lets all pretend like it aint so.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The men get lost in the woods and won't ask for directions so we leave them there to die so they can become training aids for the HR dogs.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris..just watch this puppy land a few times and your mojo will be restored 

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/v2/ig-gi/index-eng.asp?id=1489


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> The men get lost in the woods and won't ask for directions so we leave them there to die so they can become training aids for the HR dogs.


That’s pretty funny


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> The men get lost in the woods and won't ask for directions so we leave them there to die so they can become training aids for the HR dogs.


/end thread :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

We got a fat guy and an old hippie on my wilderness team--neither gay as far as I can tell (one engaged and one married). Disaster we have several men....seem pretty normal and hetero....Feel better Chris??


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Nancy--damned funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

SAR manstyle for Chris, for Gods sakes man..don't look at his ass. 

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/v2/netpub/index-eng.asp?rid=9884-FA2010-0227-43


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> We got a fat guy and an old hippie on my wilderness team--neither gay as far as I can tell (one engaged and one married). Disaster we have several men....seem pretty normal and hetero....Feel better Chris??


Great a fat guy, a hippie and a bunch of chicks with most of them being fat too? Just leave me in the woods to die if im ever lost
Whats the girl/ guy ratio? 
And I am feeling better, thank you


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Chris..just watch this puppy land a few times and your mojo will be restored
> 
> http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/v2/ig-gi/index-eng.asp?id=1489


Does the Canadian military have “don’t ask don’t tell”


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey, I have a HRD dog in training, I am more than happy to leave you in the woods to die--just text me your general location before you croak ok??? Large sources are hard to come by and you're local!!

No fat chicks on either of my teams either....sorry! Cant say I am as svelte as I was in my 20's, but fat I aint.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

For my teams ratio guys to girls seems to be 1:3 ish. Non canine teams seem to have more men. Probably because women are better dog trainers.......


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Probably because women are better dog trainers.......


That must be it


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

when Keith was on the Fire Dept. and the USAR team, USAR Task Force 1 and 2 from Miami...had a large # of SAR dog teams.... guys and girl handlers ...a lot of the guys were married, don't remember any fat ones.....not sure if any were gay...but didn't really care, because all of their dogs were awesome! :-({|=


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The majority of the folks on the SAR team I was on were men. Most were firefighters. 
:-k ..................maybe that's why I left! :-k

I think some of teams are made up of bored housewives that want something to do with their dog. 
That's hopefully getting better though.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Because men belong at work making a living to pay for their wives dogs and projects. Just like some men think we belong in the kitchen, barefoot and pregnant, I believe that if that's the case, then the man belongs at work slaving away to pay for me to stay in that kitchen. 

Now to convince my husband that this is law so he'll pay for the next dog instead of me.

Nancy had the best answer though, that was great.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Nancy that was pretty good!!!!!!! Well I'm on a SAR team (7 years). For sure not gay, and since I've lost around 20lb's. Not so fat anymore either!!!!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey I'm not gay or fat either!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

julie allen said:


> Hey I'm not gay or fat either!


Julie,

I'm going to take Patricks word, but you'll need to provide 
video proof


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

There are more guys than girls in my profile.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ah, who changed the title to my post. “SARs Question” makes me look gay. You might as well put a rainbow behind it. 
Well im glad to hear everyone is losing weight and that SARs is going straight, and the board house wives are getting back in the kitchen heating up restaurant left over’s in the microwave.


----------

